# 1955 Le Mans Nardi Giannini Bisluro ND 750 "Bisiluro Damolar" Finished



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Back in the days before warning labels, a competitive car could be designed on the kitchen table, engineered and built in the side garage. Some of these cars actually won championships. The "NARDI" wasn't one of these..... Carlo Molligo and Enrico Nardi set out to build a car for the Le Mans Prototypes that would be competitive with the likes of Ferrari, Mercedes and Jaguar. The idea and result was an ultra-lightweight car with a a tube chassis and an asymmetrical body design. A 62hp, DOHC, 737cc Gianni engine on one side of the car for power and the driver as a counter balance on the other side. It has been said the car topped out at 216 mph! But I haven't found anything that confirms that. It might be a believable figure, considering the car only weighed out at 992 lbs and most of that was drive-train. But the light weight of the car was also its downfall as far as Le Mans went. The big cars literally blew the "Bisiluro Damolnar " (Italian for Twin Torpedo.) off of the track after only 6 laps. Probably to the relief of the two drivers Demonte & Crovetto. :willy_nilly::willy_nilly: It sustained too much damage to finish out the 24 hours. Of course a darker cloud loomed over this race. 

There's a separate WIP thread on this 1/64th'ish pine wood replication But here's a run down on stuff not covered.

Wheels.........HW's SK5 Skinny Wheels
Radiator....... Wrapped copper wire
Lamps......... Rhinestone 
Decals......... In house
Windscreen...Unknown donor
Engine .........MILLIPUT Exhaust unknown donor


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice whittlin' :cheers2:


----------



## Russ GT (Mar 11, 2014)

That is wild!


----------

